# Flying a burgee



## Hewie (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi-
I'm about to charter (BVIs) for my first time, and have a silly question: when chartering, is it tradition/in good taste, etc to fly the burgee from your home YC or should I leave it at home?

Thanks,
Dave
PS I'm sure as this trip get's closer, I'll have important questions to ask too.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet. I see home states, pirate, cocktail, sports teams and many unrecognized burgees flown from charter boats all the time. My favorite was a bunch of bikini tops!!!! I sailed by that boat and saw where they came from....It was entertaining!!!!!


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

It is not particularly traditional to fly a burgee but not a bad idea since someone might recognize it and come for a visit.


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm sure you'll get all sorts of opinions to chose from, so here's one.

First, make sure you carry the national flags of the various neighboring islands (your charter company should provide these) as well as the yellow Quarantine flag, just in case you decide to visit one of them.

With the appropriate courtesy flag flown from the boat's starboard spreader, you can fly your yacht club burgee just below it.

Enjoy,

Carlos & Maria
S/V Rocinante


----------

